# 4 Goats... :) (Warning: Photo Overload!)



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello!

I'm Abra, I live in Alaska, and am a proud owner of 4 Girls... 

I started off with 3 (Oasis, Chloe and Delilah), then learned that they are WORSE than potato chips. And now am up to 5 (with the new additions: Daisy and Gordy). Although the little young wether (Gordy) is going to his new home probably tomorrow with another little baby about his age...  So I am going to be going down to 4... 

Anyhow, here is Oasis. She is going to be 5 years old in December, and is the Mother to the next two (Chloe and Delilah)... (Sorry didn't get a good shot of her) She is 1/2 Alpine, and 1/2 Oberhalsi. She can get a bit "moody" (or rather, hormonal)... Her first owner/breeder bred her mother at the wrong time of the year, and she was born in December. We live in Alaska, and her ears as well as the tip of her tail were frost-bitten off. But we love her no matter what. She's definitely the "queen" in our little herd... 










Here are some photos of her older daughter, named Chloe. (1/4 Alpine, and 3/4 Oberhalsi) Chloe is about 2 and a half, and is an AWESOME milker. Gives over a gallon a day, and has the softest udder/teats on earth. The milk just flows out of her. SUPER easy to milk, and you can't ask for a goat better in the stand. 



















And this is the youngest, she is about a year and a half, and her name is Delilah.
She's 1/4 Alpine, 1/4 Oberhalsi, and 1/2 Saanen. She still has that "baby" spirit.  She is a MAJOR PAIN in the stand, and although her teats are a bit on the "tough" side, she gives us a lot of wonderful, sweet milk.




























And this is our new girl (just got home this morning). Her name is Daisy (thinking about changing that, or maybe just the spelling). She is 1/2 Nubian, and 1/2 Boer. She's 2 years old, and has never been bred, but as we discovered today, she has AMAZING maternal instincts, because she's lactating (I think that's because the little wether was bought as a companion for her when he was just a teeny weeny guy). Anyhow, I just LOVE her coloring. 




























And here is the little wether. Affectionately names Gordy 










And last but not least, here are some "multiple" shots. 





































And just for kicks... Here are some photos of little Gordy getting into trouble, with Daisy keeping a watchful, protective eye over the little trouble-maker... LoL


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Lovely girls!! They are stunning ... 

And I cant believe that little rascal managed to get up on that post lol


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful goats..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love your herd! They are so beautiful <3


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Lovely herd! That last photo is so funny! Did he totally crash into her?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful goats, all of them! Lovely udders! :drool:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL He actually landed on her back for a second. LoL She bucked and he came off. It was SOOO funny!!! 
I can't WAIT to have my very own babies on the ground in April.  (My first ones)
They are SO ADORABLE, personable, and funny.!!!

And thank you for the lovely compliments on my girls. They're not pure-bred, and don't measure up to some goats I am sure you have, but I absolutely ADORE them. 
The pickings can be slim in Alaska, and I actually LOVE my mutts (of all species). LoL 
These are girls are sweeter than a candy-cane, and mean the world to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties you have there...thanks for sharing.... :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice little herd you have! They all look so healthy and happy!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

You have some pretty goaties! And that wether is just adorable!


----------



## AmyJo (Aug 17, 2012)

I love your pictures!!! Your goats are all really pretty!!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice herd!

I image being a goat owner in Alaska is a lot different then down here in the lower 48!

I love Gordy looks like he could keep you entertained for hours!


----------

